# Syphon



## namelez (Mar 4, 2016)

I am looking to stream on two formats twitch and youtube to expand my viewer base. So I wanted to be able to do it with my elgato and obs... but i cant unless i have a mac... with Syphon unfortunately I do not so i want to see if Syphon like feature for windows verson.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Mar 5, 2016)

Dunno why you would need Syphon for that.

You can use a free service like http://restream.io or https://www.joicaster.co/ if you just want to have the same stream on Twitch and YouTube.


----------



## Osiris (Mar 5, 2016)

Do you even know what Syphon is?


----------



## namelez (Mar 6, 2016)

my friend uses it on mac book to get obs to work with elgato


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Mar 6, 2016)

Not necessary at all on Windows.
Syphon is a dirty workaround because Elgato doesn't provide proper mac drivers.

Also if you can avoid USB 2 capture cards. They only cause pain in the long term.


----------

